# need confirmation



## stretch64 (Aug 12, 2008)

hey guys i want to buy some headers for my 2006 se-r, ive been searching through the web and old threads and found alot of people used hotshot headers but it seems they are no longer in business. then i found a thread on the web that the Stillen headers for the '03 maxima will fit the '05-'06 altima's. does anyone know if it will? i dont want to buy them and find out they dont. thx


----------

